# U.P. Gobbler Down!!!



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I Finally connected!!After last weeks snow storm and plenty of rainy cool days.Had a chance to hunt this morning,which wasn't to promising with todays forecast.Left the house at 5:00 am and was locating birds by 10 after 6:00.Had a gooble right off the bat about 300 yards away,went and set up,the bird was pretty vocal until he hit the ground,then he paused,started up again and made a b line south away from me, so old Henrietta must have steered him away from me!!Mean while there were some distant gobbles by 3 other birds,so decided to pack up and try another!Well the fun began,I had this gobbler just hot as a firecracker,He was all worked up!!I worked this bird for ,it seemed like 2 hours.I figured he was in his strut zone all hung up:sad:!!So i tried making a move on him,Went about 200 hundred yards and came to the river,now i know why he wasn't coming in,he wouldn't cross.So i backed tracked back to the truck ,drove all the way around to a different road ,across the river and started in on him at least i think it was same bird!!Hahaha.my mouth was hutring from blowing mouth calls all morning had to switch to a glass call and that did the trick he came right in!!40 yard shot!
Sorry so long!!

Unofficial weight.
19-20 lbs.
10" beard
1" spurs


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats awesome! I know not too may people on here can say they got a bird from the UP... way to go! wish we had turkeys up there on our property... we have more bears :lol:


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats, nice bird....


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know UP birds are becoming increasingly rare. Congrats.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on a nice U.P. bird!!!!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I hit some State Land near Kinross just south of the Soo this past weekend, saw quite a few hens and Jakes, and one big Longbeard that caught me moving. Finally closed the deal on a 20 lb. Tom with a 6" beard, for State land and only 1 weekend to hunt I was thrilled. 

Congratulations on a great bird!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Didn't know that part of the UP was open. 

According to the guide, unless they've moved M-94, it isn't. 

???


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Linda-

Just like others have, I posted my success. Beyond that, you'll have to forgive me but I don't guess I owe you any other explanations.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

lets see how this rolls :lol:. Nice bird YT way to work for it!


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice birds YT and BB.

Could natives hunt turkeys under the consent decree???? Just a thought.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice bird


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice bird and sounds like a good hunt.......Congrats.....Some good eats.....Mack


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

nice bird, congrats on the up success.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That's a great UP bird, congrats! Sounds like you had a good hunt and worked for your bird as wellWe deer hunt in the west end and have noticed a few more birds then normal in the last couple of years.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Linda,
thank god your around to turn every single thread into a fight or questioning the lagality of someone doing something.
Do you just surf the posts waiting for something to question or do you get alerted when something questionable gets said. Either way, and I am sure others would agree it is getting old.


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome bird congrats!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job Tim! Awesome.:coolgleam


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Congrats on your U.P. bird *


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a fine longbeard!!! Im heading up to Hardwood in the middle of May to chase gobblers. Havent done it in a couple years and I sure do miss it. Cant wait!! :coolgleam


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think a lot of people tend to forget that this is a PUBLIC message board, and when someone says they did something that is illegal for MOST people, then others might think it's ok for them to do it, too. I'm quite certain a lot of other people were wondering if this was a violation, too. I got several pms about it. 

It wouldn't be the first time that's happened on this board. 

If Biggbear is a member of one of the 1836 tribes, and he had a tribal permit, which many tribal members do, then he should have said so. If it is legal for you to take a turkey in that area, Biggbear, then no, of course you have nothing to explain to me, but anything people might assume wrongly could have been avoided if you just said you were a tribal member with a special permit. 

For the record, I did not know he is a member of the tribes, and he did not say so. I don't keep track of everyone like some people seem to on this board. 

I know there are quite a few birds in that area, has been for years. Since the DNR has, for many years, proclaimed those birds released domestic birds, you'd think they'd open the season to get rid of those birds, but they don't...I am in favor of opening the season in that area to everyone, especially if those are, as the DNR says, feral game farm birds, but I don't believe they are. I think they are descendants of 25 Iowa wild turkeys that the Hiawatha Club bought and stocked on the club in the early 90's. Since the Hiawatha Club is mostly wetlands, it's not real good turkey country, so the birds moved-to an area where there's more agriculture. That's what a lot of people who are members of the club or residents of the Pickford area have told me, anyway. I did a couple of stories on those birds when they were stocked at the club. 

In any event, I think the season should be open to EVERYONE in that area, particularly if it's open to tribal hunting, and ESPECIALLY if the people who feed those birds to get them through the winters aren't currently allowed to hunt them.


----------

